# [Wet Thumb Forum]-LFS says Eheim 2126 fire hazard? Get Fluval?



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to post this in a couple of forums, see what reactions I get. I've spent a couple weeks researching canister filters and felt the Eheim, although pricey, were a cream of the crop filter. I decided on the new Eheim Pro 2126 with a built in heater. This would be for my new 50g tank.

I went to the LFS and ordered the tank and told him I was getting an Eheim. He kind of winced, and he made a few points:

1) Eheim's flow rate is weaker than advertised (this I knew)
2) Eheim's replacement parts are hard to get and expensive (Which I kind of knew)
3) Filter with heaters built in have been "illegal" he said in California (wich is where I live) for a while. He said if an air bubble gets trapped in the filter, the heater inside could cause melting. The fire department dislikes them. This is why he said you can only find this filter with heater online and not in LFS stores, at least in California.

He instead suggested a Fluval 304 or 404 because:
1) You'll save a little money.
2) Better flow rates.
3) And, while I'm at it, avoid something with a built in heater.

Now, granted, his LFS only sells Fluvals, so it's possible he'd rather push a Fluval. But he did make a good point about replacement parts.

I bought the Eheim (2126) for it's reputation and the built in heater was nice bonus because it's one less thing cluttering the tank. But, when my Eheim arrives in the mail, I'm not sure if I should return it and get the Fluval.

What would YOU do? Thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to post this in a couple of forums, see what reactions I get. I've spent a couple weeks researching canister filters and felt the Eheim, although pricey, were a cream of the crop filter. I decided on the new Eheim Pro 2126 with a built in heater. This would be for my new 50g tank.

I went to the LFS and ordered the tank and told him I was getting an Eheim. He kind of winced, and he made a few points:

1) Eheim's flow rate is weaker than advertised (this I knew)
2) Eheim's replacement parts are hard to get and expensive (Which I kind of knew)
3) Filter with heaters built in have been "illegal" he said in California (wich is where I live) for a while. He said if an air bubble gets trapped in the filter, the heater inside could cause melting. The fire department dislikes them. This is why he said you can only find this filter with heater online and not in LFS stores, at least in California.

He instead suggested a Fluval 304 or 404 because:
1) You'll save a little money.
2) Better flow rates.
3) And, while I'm at it, avoid something with a built in heater.

Now, granted, his LFS only sells Fluvals, so it's possible he'd rather push a Fluval. But he did make a good point about replacement parts.

I bought the Eheim (2126) for it's reputation and the built in heater was nice bonus because it's one less thing cluttering the tank. But, when my Eheim arrives in the mail, I'm not sure if I should return it and get the Fluval.

What would YOU do? Thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Keep the unit and put it in service.

Consider the source of the information. If Fluval built a filter with an onboard heater he would be telling you it is more efficiant than Eheim.









I'm using the 2026 and wish I'd bought the 2126.

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks. other forums have advised likewise.

keeping the Eheim...


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Another example how you simply can't trust anything said at a LFS. I have an Eheim 2128 and there is no way it is any more dangerous than any other heater. Always buy online!


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

I have noticed a lot of bias against Eheim at my LFS's that have otherwise provided me with good advice. One thing i caught in passing is that the US Eheim distributor is a pain in the A#% for LFS's and so I think they are biased for this reason only. I spent the extra money and have been very impressed with the quality of the Eheim Canister even though both LFS's told me "good luck!"


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

He's full of it. Fire departments don't like aquariums in general. There's alot of electricity and water in close proximity and not a GFCI outlet to be found. The outlet strip and lighting canopy are much greater fire hazards. People often have 200-300 Watts of lighting under an unventilated canopy. High heat and exposed dry wood, bad combo. The heating elemnet in the ehiem is at the bottom of the filter. If you open the filter, there is nowhere for air to get trapped near the element. Trapped bubbles would occur at the top of the filter. 

Pet stores don't like eheims because they are so friggin expensive. They are good filters, but they can't compete with online stores. They might sell one a year but the rest of the time it's taking up shelf space. Eheims are very good filters, but they aren't twice as good as Fluvals to warrant twice the cost. I'm still using my Fluval 403 that I bought in '92. I also use a 2126. The Fluval has more flow but clogs faster thatn the Ehiem.

I searched google and yahoo and could not find any fire related links to eheim. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but it's not widely available info.


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

JERP

Yah, I'm sticking with the Eheim. I think it's mostly a political thing and I, too, could find no reports of "fire" on google with an Eheim.


----------

